
Opera 10 released. - sarvesh
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/opera-10-goes-final
======
extension
In case you're wondering, the "turbo" feature is a caching proxy run by Opera.
Turn it on and everything besides SSL goes through them.

Of course, they don't tell you this _anywhere_. This is what you get when you
enable the feature: <http://www.opera.com/portal/turbo/>

I haven't been able to find anything more forthcoming on their site, not even
in fine print. In fact, their marketing material quite blatantly skirts the
issue.

The privacy policy linked from their main site
(<http://www.opera.com/privacy/>) has a section called "Privacy in the Opera
Web browser" which goes into specific features, including some that are new to
Opera 10, but nothing at all about "turbo". It does say this though:

"The Opera user’s Web usage is not tracked".

Except when it is.

I don't know what standards you hold Opera to, but any half respectable
company would be rubbing your face in disclaimers before enabling a feature
like this and I've seen a few crucified for not doing so.

~~~
lucumo
_> Of course, they don't tell you this anywhere._

I wonder where you got the knowledge from then...

Perhaps you learned it from the help that comes with Opera:

 _> "The technology behind Opera Turbo is a proxy server with server-side
compression of Web pages. A compression rate of up to 80% can be achieved, in
part by reducing the quality of images. If you want to view an image
uncompressed, right-click on the image, and select "Reload Image in Full
Quality"."_

~~~
extension
I learned about it from a blog, which is a lot easier to find than that help
page. Since the feature requires zero skill to use, the only people I see
going to Help -> Opera Help -> Opera Turbo are those doing detective work, or
possibly some non-tech-savvy users, who will not know what a proxy server is
or understand the privacy ramifications.

When Google added PageRank to their toolbar, they forced you to read at least
two warnings before you could use it that said, in big letters, something like
"PLEASE READ THIS WARNING.. IT'S NOT THE USUAL YADA YADA".

At the very least, that's what I would expect from anybody, but _especially_
from a browser, a piece of software that users put an enormous amount of trust
in. I've managed to find a few mentions in Opera's marketing material that
this feature goes through their servers, but no hint that there is any privacy
issue.

------
DanHulton
Ahhh, upgraded to this from the 10 beta and my biggest gripe is finally gone!

It USED to be that if you clicked a right-click menu outside of the control it
was opened in, it wouldn't execute the action of that click.

(For example, if I right click in this textbox and "copy" is outside this
textbox, it wouldn't copy.)

Now? Fixed! Proof?

Now? Fixed!

~~~
aw3c2
I can't believe it! This annoyed me so much and I could not find the culprit.
Installing it right now. Oh happy day.

~~~
aw3c2
Actually it still happens a lot to me. :(

------
cglee
I can't use Opera because I rely on 1Password so much now.

~~~
travisjeffery
Same, if a browser doesn't support 1Password then it will need some serious
other benefits to sway me into using it.

I'm looking forward to when Google releases Chrome so that the 1Password dev's
will write an extension for it.

------
dotcoma
I think Opera 10 is wonderful.

~~~
dotcoma
but is there a way to get rid of their pre-set bookmarks? I'd pay for that...

~~~
lucumo
Just delete them? Doesn't that work?

~~~
dotcoma
no 'delete' option. I can right-click into 'properties' and delete the name of
the bookmark and the web address, but then I still have 6 empty bookmarks I
can't get rid of. This sucks. I'd pay a buck for each.

~~~
lucumo
Weird. Sucks.

I'm an upgrading user and have my bookmarks in ~/.opera/bookmarks.adr. Default
bookmarks seem to be stored in /usr/share/opera/defaults/bookmarks.adr or
/usr/share/opera/locale/<LANGUAGE>/bookmarks.adr. The files are plain text. It
may not be a perfect solution, but I think you can just edit it to remove
them. (Make sure Opera's not running while editing, of course.)

------
MikeCapone
Just tried it (Mac version), and somehow the browsing is smoother in Safari
(scrolling, transition between pages). Not sure about absolute speed, but
subjectively, it's not as good.

~~~
MikeCapone
Seems like I was right; Opera 10 for Mac IS slower:

[http://arstechnica.com/software/reviews/2009/09/first-
look-o...](http://arstechnica.com/software/reviews/2009/09/first-look-
opera-10-faster-with-new-features.ars)

(scroll down to benchmarks)

------
zandorg
Bah, it's got that thing where I click a link and it picks a link further up
the page.

Also, it uses 40% more memory than before and I can't be bothered putting back
v9.64. Darn!

------
garply
But the download link is broken for me. Anyone else?

~~~
kierank
It's because they have a tracking script that is overloaded and thus can't
redirect you to the mirror url.

------
onreact-com
I hope they fixed their automatic update. I can't switch it off but each time
it does update my interface customization is gone. It happens every few weeks.

